

Show HN: Cockatoo – Trust your mind - AlexAnd
https://cctoo.org/article.html

======
mdaniel
> <div style="width:1100px">

Why in the world would you do that?!

> _several people with Asperger syndrome have already claimed that the method
> is useless for them_

Does anyone have a comment on why that would be?

~~~
AlexAnd
> Why in the world would you do that?!

Please, tell me - what should I put there? I just don't want to detect browser
/ check screen capabilities, though need to be certain about the whole layout
there. max-width may be?

~~~
mdaniel
Unless I am misunderstanding, you wouldn't put anything there. Browsers have
been reflowing text since their inception. Some new website designs call for
setting a min width in order to have uniform boxes that reflow around each
other, but a fixed width greater than an iPad 2 in landscape mode (to say
nothing of what it's going to do on a phone) is a very strange decision
indeed.

I have Dell 24" UHD monitors in portrait at work, but that doesn't mean I have
my browser maximized across the whole window. It was so annoying to have a
horizontal scrollbar that I opened the developer tools just to find whatever
CSS trickery you used and put a stop to it. I would be surprised if others had
a dissimilar experience.

edit: you may find this interesting:
[https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url...](https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-
friendly/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcctoo.org%2Farticle.html) especially since Google
now punishes sites that are not mobile ready.

~~~
AlexAnd
Useful link, thank you. By the way, with max-width now I can read it quite
comfortably on my old android smartphone. What do you think about the method
itself?

~~~
mdaniel
Heh, seems HN is turning into the HTML and CSS tutorial site.

    
    
        <p>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
    

You don't want to do that kind of stuff. That's exactly what
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/text-
indent](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/text-indent) is
designed to accomplish.

But otherwise, yes, that's tons better; thanks for your cooperation in making
it friendlier to read.

~~~
AlexAnd
Fixed. Thank you once again. I'm quite a newbie in HTML/CSS as you may guess.

